# Help me find a senior quote :D



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a senior in high school this year and I'm having trouble finding a good senior quote for the yearbook, so I thought I'd ask the SS forum. I have no idea how long its supposed to be or when it's due, but it's due soon.

gogogogogo


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 24, 2011)

"Go slow and look ahead", lol


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> "Go slow and look ahead", lol


 
Absolutely not. lol
No cubing quotes.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 24, 2011)

Huh, it's funny how I just saw this: http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/mo0xj/my_school_rejected_my_senior_quote_because_it/


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Huh, it's funny how I just saw this: http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/mo0xj/my_school_rejected_my_senior_quote_because_it/


 
Yeah that what reminded me that I need a senior quote. lolol <3 reddit


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Winners never quit and quitters never win


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2011)

Be who you are becuase those that mind dont matter, and those who do matter, don't mind. -Dr. Suess


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 24, 2011)

"Is that true?"

Michael Womack


----------



## teller (Nov 24, 2011)

“If you ever drop your keys into a river of molten lava, let 'em go, because man, they're gone.” ~ Jack Handy


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

"You mean I can write anything in the box and it will be in the yearbook?"

"It's not enough for me to succeed, others must fail" <----Only works if you aren't smiling in your picture.


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> "You mean I can write anything in the box and it will be in the yearbook?"
> 
> "It's not enough for me to succeed, others must fail" <----Only works if you aren't smiling in your picture.


 I'm very smiley in my picture. 



cuberkid10 said:


> Be who you are becuase those that mind dont matter, and those who do matter, don't mind. -Dr. Suess


 
A ton of people had this as their quote last year lol


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

There is no "I" in team, unless you spell it in Spanish.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2011)

Some of these have been pretty funny. 


TheMachanga said:


> "It's not enough for me to succeed, others must fail" <----Only works if you aren't smiling in your picture.


Depends how the smile looked, if it was somewhat evil-looking it could work nicer. Sorry Weston, I don't have any suggestions.


----------



## ianography (Nov 24, 2011)

"Who you callin' Pinhead?" - Patrick Star

"I stopped doing drugs when I had kids, not because it would be a bad influence on them, but because it would be freaky to see little people walking around the house." - Billie Joe Armstrong

"Have you ever tried a water bong?" - Billie Joe Armstrong

"Kids, don't say the R word*. It's totally gay." - Stephen Colbert

*R word is retarded.


----------



## 4. (Nov 24, 2011)

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing"


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

F*** b****es, get money!


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 25, 2011)

"fat kids are hard to kidnap."


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 25, 2011)

'The road to success is always under construction.'


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 25, 2011)

"the ability to speak does not make you intelligent" -- QuiGon Jinn


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> F*** b****es, get money!



I live by this^ quote it is a good choice, but if profanity isn't for you, I would go with:

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if one only remembers to turn on the light." - Albus Dumbledore


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 25, 2011)

"There's something here that doesn't make sense, let's go and poke it with a stick." ~Doctor Who


----------



## Hershey (Nov 25, 2011)

"You either die a hero, or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain."


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 25, 2011)

"Your advertisement could be here".


----------



## Bryan (Nov 25, 2011)

"Get off my lawn"
"When I was your age, we didn't have Nintendo Playstation. We went outside and played. We use to play 'kick the can' if we were lucky enough to have a can. Otherwise, we'd kick a rock."
"D*** hippies."


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Try my sig. xP


----------



## aaronb (Nov 25, 2011)

"There are no stupid questions, only stupid people."
-Mr. Garrison


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 25, 2011)

im really good friends with the kids around me in the alphabtet so the first of us is doing "I am the egg man" the next says "They are the egg man." the next says "i am the walrus" then i say " ku ku kachoo" When my sister graduated some guys quote was "Suck it mom. I told you i would do it." it made me chuckle.


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

cubemaster13 said:


> im really good friends with the kids around me in the alphabtet so the first of us is doing "I am the egg man" the next says "They are the egg man." the next says "i am the walrus" then i say " ku ku kachoo" When my sister graduated some guys quote was "Suck it mom. I told you i would do it." it made me chuckle.


 I'm pretty sure its goo goo ga joob


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

"If you can't make up your own quote, who will believe in you when you have your own ideas?"


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

"If only Einstein had f***ed your mom" 
- Stephan Pochmann


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> "If only Einstein had f***ed your mom"
> - Stephan Pochmann


 
I'm pretty sure thats not what he said.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I'm pretty sure thats not what he said.


 
He said that to Jorghi.


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> He said that to Jorghi.


 No he didn't


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> He said that to Jorghi.


 


Stefan said:


> Pandadudex96 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO if only fast cubers these days participated back then...
> ...


 
really?


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh... 

**Sorry**


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 25, 2011)

“My best advice to anyone who wants to raise a happy, mentally healthy child is: Keep him or her as far away from a church as you can”. 
- Frank Zappa

That was one of my senior quotes, which were all FZ. They actually printed that in my yearbook. I was sort of astounded. 

More FZ Quotes


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> “My best advice to anyone who wants to raise a happy, mentally healthy child is: Keep him or her as far away from a church as you can”.
> - Frank Zappa
> 
> That was one of my senior quotes, which were all FZ. They actually printed that in my yearbook. I was sort of astounded.
> ...


I try to avoid religious topics at school though. I'm not vocal at all about being an atheist unless someone else brings it up first. I go to the christian club for free pizza sometimes lolol

I should just find something that Woner said in my fb chat logs.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 25, 2011)

"The best thing about a senior quote is that you can just make one up and attribute it to a famous historical figure." - Ghenghis Khan

(You can obviously attribute the quote to the famous individual of your choosing)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

"I can't believe it's not butter!"


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2011)

"Screw the rules, I have green hair!" -Kaiba


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

100% of the shots you don't take don't go in, Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## blah (Nov 25, 2011)

"imablackjew"


----------



## Olji (Nov 25, 2011)

"I'm free of prejudice, I hate everyone equally much" - W. C. Fields

"I never forget a face, but in your case I'm ready to make an exception" - Groucho Marx

"A person who always knows what is appropriate have unlimited opportunities to do the inappropriate" - Carl Hammarén

"When people agrees with me I often got a feeling that I am wrong" - Oscar Wilde

"If you tried something and failed, then erase all evidence of you ever trying" - My brother

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former" - Albert Einstein

(I think I've failed some grammar when I translated them from Swedish, feel free to correct it.)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 25, 2011)

"No matter where you go, you are there."


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

"When in Rome, you are in Rome." - Niteclaw1028

"With great power comes great pie recipes." - Warrior2464

"Roses are red
Violets are purple
**** poetry." - Jaycee (me)

"In Soviet Russia, I wouldn't give a ****!" - BM631

"To infinity...and the nearest McDonald's!" - Mask of Ice

"If at first you don't succeed, train a platypus to do it for you." - Niteclaw1028

These are my Internet friends, and though I know their names I'm positive they would not appreciate me giving their names away to people they don't know. xD

There's always my sig, of course.


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to be able to solve a Rubik's cube in like 5-45 seconds. - Weston Mizumoto


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Brest said:


> I used to be able to solve a Rubik's cube in like 5-45 seconds. - Weston Mizumoto


 


Weston said:


> No cubing quotes.


 
I like it, though, especially because I've seen the original source


----------



## James Cavanauh (Nov 25, 2011)

Roses are red
Facebook is blue
No mutral friends
Who the f**k are you?

No, I will not fix your computer


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 25, 2011)

"Roses are red
Violets are blue
Some poems rhyme 
But this one doesn't"

"▲"
▲▲​
"Use the force Harry." - Spock

"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." Aristotle

I like the next quote.

"This is a comma splice, don't use it"


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 25, 2011)

I know it's cubing-related, but it's my favorite quote from you:

Having a cubing comp for deaf people is like having a chess tournament for people with no legs.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 25, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> 100% of the shots you don't take don't go in, Wayne Gretzky.


 
You mean: "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." ?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 25, 2011)

"You live on the Earth, but are not of the Earth"
-Alex Kim
"Stay hungry, stay foolish"(maybe other way around, i forgot)
-Steve Jobs


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

"When in doubt, J-Perm it out" - My friend (MINIgoings)


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 25, 2011)

“Everybody has a plan until they get hit.”
― Mike Tyson 

maybe not though... anyway, good luck.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 25, 2011)

"When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back. Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons, what am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons, do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down, with the lemons. I'm gonna get my engineers to build a combustible lemon that burns your house down!" - Cave Johnson


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

JackJ said:


> You mean: "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." ?


 
Or you could say that, they both mean the exact same thing.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 25, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Or you could say that, they both mean the exact same thing.


 
but quotes arnt supposed to be in different words, meaning the same thing.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> but quotes arnt supposed to be in different words, meaning the same thing.



Well Wayne Gretzky has said both of those things to reporters so you could say either one of them.


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine was a commentary on how everyone else's was going to be sickeningly lame and naive...

"He who lives upon hope will die fasting." -Benjamin Franklin


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 25, 2011)

AARRHHHHHHHHUUNGHH!! - Chewbaca


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

"The highest compliment that you can pay me is to say that I work hard every day, that I never dog it." Wayne Gretzky


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 25, 2011)

"the cake is a lie"


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

"How you doin" - Joey Tribbiani

"Don't forget to bring a towel" - towlie

"Sticks and stones may break my bones but I’m Jesus." - Eric Cartman


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> "How you doin" - Joey Tribbiani
> 
> "Don't forget to bring a towel" - towlie
> 
> "Sticks and stones may break my bones but I’m Jesus." - Eric Cartman




Haha "guys, I'm so high right now..."


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 26, 2011)

"No flying machine will ever fly from New York to Paris." -Orville Wright


----------



## Vincents (Nov 26, 2011)

"The circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are."

- Mewtwo


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

“I do not think that the wireless waves I have discovered will have any practical application” - Heinrich Hertz 

lol


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

"Noodles, don't noodles." - Oogway

"Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift - that is why it is called the present." - Oogway


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 26, 2011)

"what can be asserted without prove can be dismissed without proof" - Anti-theist Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw this one quote a while back (and would also like to know the source)

Went something along the lines of, 
Even a fish would think it was stupid if it was judged on if it could climb a tree


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I saw this one quote a while back (and would also like to know the source)
> 
> Went something along the lines of,
> Even a fish would think it was stupid if it was judged on if it could climb a tree


“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.” -Albert Einstein


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't have the authors, but here are some I really like:

"Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted."

"I'm the author of my own life. Unfortunately, I am writing in pen and can't erase my mistakes."

"We are all born in the gutters, just some of us are looking up at the stars."

"I'm not crazy, my reality is just different than yours."

"Challenges are what make life interesting; overcoming them is what makes life meaningful."

"A hero cannot be a hero unless in a heroic world."

"Life is not about how many breaths you take but how many moments take your breath away."

" The dancing people are only insane to those who can't here the music."

"When life gives you a hundred reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile."

"Don't take life too serious. You'll never escape it alive anyway."

"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...it's learning to dance in the rain."

"The future is not something we enter. The future is something we create."

"Fiction reveals truths that reality obscures."

"Your mind is like a parachute...it functions only when open."

"Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils."

"Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail."

"It's not denial. I'm just selective about the reality I accept."

"Dream as if you'll live forever. Live as if you'll die today."

"Bad is never good until worse happens."

"Nothing in life is to be feared. It is only to be understood."


----------



## kajitatsu (Nov 26, 2011)

"The only thing that's impossible is impossibility." - Phineas (Phineas & Ferb)
"Hope is gone only when you give up."
"You are reading this sentence."


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a quote that's on the wall at my weight room at school.

"Every morning in Africa a Gazelle wakes up thinking if I can't outrun the fastest lion I will be killed,every morning a Lion wakes up thinking if I can't outrun the slowest Gazelle im going to starve.Every morning when you wake up it doesn't matter if your the Gazelle or the Lion you better be running."


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 26, 2011)

"Clearly you underestimate my insanity." Thom Barlow


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 26, 2011)

I WILL BLOW YOUR FACE STRAIGHT OFF YOUR FACE


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

"YEAH BUDDY!"
I found this on some website, "Hurricanes are like women : when they come, they're wet and wild, but when they leave they take your house and car."
lol
"Balls to it!"
"Diggy diggy hole!"


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 26, 2011)

"When life is negative, take the absolute value."


----------



## teller (Nov 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> AARRHHHHHHHHUUNGHH!! - Chewbacca


This.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> "Diggy diggy hole!"



I PUSH BUTTON


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL:::
"Humans are like the pieces of a rubik's cube, they live on with the support of others." DRAGON_RYU


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanna be, the very best, like no one ever was!

-Ash, from Pokemon


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 26, 2011)

100 Quotations to Think About

I thought this Ebook was really good. It has some quotes that were said already though. Some really funny quotes in there.

Some of my favorites :
*"It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a
warning to others"

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in
the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."

" May your life be like toilet paper... Long and useful."

" The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do."

" Borrow money from a pessimist - they don't expect it back."

"The difference between an optimist and a pessimist is that an optimist
thinks this is the best possible world. A pessimist fears that this is true."*


----------



## gyc6001 (Nov 26, 2011)

*“This, too, will pass.”*

“Don't let a mad world tell you that success is anything other than a successful present moment.” 

“...whenever there is inspiration...and enthusiasm...there is a creative empowerment that goes far beyond what a mere person is capable of.” 

“...the past gives you an identity and the future holds the promise of salvation, of fulfillment in whaterver form. Both are illusions.”

― Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 26, 2011)

“I am off in search of a great perhaps.” -François Rabelais


----------



## gyc6001 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> " May your life be like toilet paper... Long and useful."


:tu


----------



## asportking (Nov 26, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> "It's not denial. I'm just selective about the reality I accept."


 


Tao Yu said:


> "Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in
> the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."


Both by Bill Watterson. Here are some other good ones by him:

“Why waste time learning, when ignorance is instantaneous?”

“God put me on this earth to accomplish a certain number of things. Right now I am so far behind that I will never die.”

“I liked things better when I didn't understand them.”

"It's hard to be religious when certain people are never incinerated by bolts of lightning."


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 26, 2011)

"A person without education is like a fish without a bicycle"


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 26, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> "A person without education is like a fish without a bicycle"


 
This


----------



## Skullush (Nov 26, 2011)

"Everyone on this planet is the same person. Their situation is what caused them to be different."


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 26, 2011)

> “I am off in search of a great perhaps.” -François Rabelais


From Yes, We Can!


This. Yes.  


Or almost anything from John Green's books.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2011)

"I accidentally my senior quote"


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 26, 2011)

"My lousy way of getting it done is better than your great way of not doing it"


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 26, 2011)

"One must taste defeat before he has an appetite for success"


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

"A day without math is like a day without sunshine" -My math teacher 

"Thanks for watching! Comment, rate, and subscribe!" -Youtube people


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 26, 2011)

"The man who knows most is the man who knows how little he knows." Socrates

EDIT: Socrates yes, but Thomas Jefferson had a very similar quote.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> "The man who knows most is the man who knows how little he knows." Thomas Jefferson


So... Socrates?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 26, 2011)

"I used to be a hypochondriac, now I just get everything." Keith Richards


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got another one. "I never finish anyth


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 26, 2011)

"I dare do all that may become a man;
Who dares do more, is none. "

"What's done is done."


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2011)

"HURR I'M A WESTON"


----------



## cubernya (Nov 27, 2011)

"Wait, is this where my quote goes?"


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 27, 2011)

"I wouldn't say a single word. I would listen to what they have to say, and that's what no one did." -Marilyn Manson


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> "Is that true?"
> 
> Michael Womack


 
What dont use mine.


----------



## 24653483361 (Nov 27, 2011)

"Oooh ****... Look at the door, dude. You see that door right there? The one marked pirate? You think a pirate lives in there?" -It's Always Sunny in Philadephia

"Just cause you got the monkey off your back doesn't mean the circus has left town." -George Carlin


"I'm a nobody, nobody is perfect, therefore I am perfect!" -Daniel Tosh


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 27, 2011)

The only normal people are the ones you don't know very well.
- Joe Ancis -

"The sum of the intelligence on the planet is a constant; the population is growing."
- Mr. Cole's Axiom -

"I am willing to fail."
- Bill Gates -

"If you wait until the last minute to do work, it only takes a minute."
- Bruce Maggs -


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2011)

Idk how it goes exactly, but it's something like this

"Always put off your work until the last moment, so it prepares you for real life emergencies something something" - Bill Gates


Someone know it?


----------

